# Techno Tort Topic



## lighthiker2 (Sep 22, 2013)

In many parts of the country temps are falling with today's Autumnal Equinox. Just as people don sweaters and hats, torts need the warmth even moreso. I have seen the adorable tortoise sweaters - and gave a concept for a practical upgrade that will allow our torts to enjoy mire fresh air even with cooler temps. 

Enter this equation:

Tort sweater + solar cell + thermo-controlled mini heating pad inserted in lower sweater pocket = happy tort who can longer enjoy sunshine and grazing and avoid the tort version of SAD. 

I am working on a beta version and will record data to evaluate the trial.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 22, 2013)

Won't the sweater block the sun getting to the tortoise? Won't it catch on the plants?


----------



## Tom (Sep 22, 2013)

Like Jacqui noted, sweaters work as insulation. An animal that is not generating its own heat will simply be more likely to stay whatever temperature it already is for a longer period of time with a sweater on. It will prevent them from warming just the same as cooling.

As for portable electric heating devices placed on or near a tortoise, I wouldn't take that risk.

I'd rather provide a cold frame of some sort, or even a basking lamp outdoors if need be. Pig blankets work well for larger tortoises too.


----------



## ascott (Sep 22, 2013)

> Tort sweater + solar cell + thermo-controlled mini heating pad inserted in lower sweater pocket



So a solar tortoise sweater/mobile heating sleeve? Interesting, I will wait for your progress update...


----------



## lighthiker2 (Sep 23, 2013)

Insulated and controlled heating. Properly constructed sweater top will still allow some uvb. Base layer a smooth fabric pocket that will not catch. 

Like a portable mini pig blanket to let my boy avoid SAD for those seasonal shoulder times.


----------

